# Rep. Jeff Duncan Looking Into IRS Agents Training with AR-15s at DHS Facility



## LGriffin

It's bad enough that IRS agents have been targeting conservatives. It's even worse that they plan on hiring 16,500 new agents over the next few years to enforce ObamaCARE. Now, it seems the Obama Administration is turning IRS agents into soldiers for some reason. According to South Carolina Congressman Jeff Duncan's Twitter page they are now training with DHS:

Perhaps there's a perfectly good explanation for IRS agents being trained in the use of AR-15 rifles, but with so much talk recently about the agency targeting conservatives for their beliefs, this report is more than a little disconcerting. Whether it's unmanned drones or AR-15s, the growing unease among the public has less to do with the technology at work than a distrust in the people calling the shots (not to mention Vice President Biden's belief that no citizen needs more than a shotgun).
Rep. Jeff Duncan followed up a few hours later with two additional tweets:



We're hoping the answers come sooner than later, but the most _transparent_ administration ever has quite a backlog of questions in the queue.
http://libertycrier.com/channels/re...-agents-training-with-ar-15s-at-dhs-facility/

Maybe they're just training them to "fire two blasts outside the house."


----------



## Johnny Law

Not sure why pencil necks crunching numbers need to be armed, but to libs that will seem legit. After all, they are AGENTS


----------



## Irishpride

IRS Agents are federal law enforcement officers. The better armed all law enforcement is the better and safer it is for all of us. I have no issues with this.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

100% not comfortable with the agency that this administration has used as it's pitbull to attack those with conservative views, training with AR's. Any history of them training with them in the past? The agency in change of enforcing Obamacare? Yeah...


----------



## 7costanza

Sure why not, they have obviously shown themselves to be non bias and professional.Not the kind of people who would target others based on religious beliefs or political affiliation ....BWAHHHHAHAHAAHAAHAHAAAH.


----------



## Joel98

Irishpride said:


> IRS Agents are federal law enforcement officers. The better armed all law enforcement is the better and safer it is for all of us. I have no issues with this.


I have an issue with it. The IRS has lost whatever credibility it had left, so now it will be scrutinized for every little thing it does.

Other federal agencies more actively involved in criminal investigations and fugitive apprehensions on a daily basis, like US Marshals, FBI, DEA, etc. I can see needing AR-15's, but IRS agents...really?? And now they will be enforcing our government run healthcare? Something smells fishy to me


----------



## 7costanza

For years I have been saying to my more Conservative friends, " dont worry LE is 60-70% conservative the mlitary roughly the same where would he ( O ) get his troops from"....Well here it is 16,000 new agents , not sure what % will be carrying firearms but if they cant yield a pen with the proper guidance how the fuck can anyone ( Conservative atleast ) trust them, answer is YOU CANT, they tracked the poltical donations from the IRS and it was 95% to Obama, do you even think any new hires will be Conservative?? wheres the application for that job, this is a LE site I have never heard of that job. I am in full belief that if liberals could they would kill every dam one of us Conservatives, I have seen way to many comments to think other wise.


----------



## EJS12213

I remember seeing video of a couple armed IRS agents with vests in Boston during the marathon bombing. I believe they are part of the IRS Criminal Investigation Division.


----------



## Bloodhound

EJS12213 said:


> I remember seeing video of a couple armed IRS agents with vests in Boston during the marathon bombing. I believe they are part of the IRS Criminal Investigation Division.


I saw them myself in Watertown on 4/19.


----------



## USM C-2

The only IRS agents that are armed are in the Criminal Investigation Division. A vey small part of the agency. Most IRS agents are not sworn. 

Much ado about nothing. Getcher tin foil here...

Ooh, look, a black helicopter hovering over a FEMA concentration camp staffed by Bigfoot and the Loch Ness monster.


----------



## 7costanza

If thinking that this POTUS would target his enemies is tinfoilish then get me my hat. It has already been PROVEN that THIS admin used the IRS,FBI,BATF,Osha,EPA,US Attonery, DOJ,Dept of Labor and who the fuck knows else to silence and punish his "enemies" ,.....if I said that a year ago I would have heard the same tinfoil hat stuff. Do I think hes going to get an amry of IRS Agents and kill every Conservative....nope....but im not going to sit around and talk about dancing with the stars while Rome is burning.


----------



## Johnny Law

They mount the AR's to their desks. IDGAF if they are a part of CID, I can't think of a single instance they would need to reach out and touch someone with a long gun. Sidearms for white collar crime is even pushing it.


----------



## uspresident1

When people talk about the IRS the word "Agent" gets thrown around like Snickers on Halloween. The only sworn LEOs in the IRS are the IRS-CID Special Agents. There's less than 3k of them. These aren't the people who audit John Q. Taxpayer. 

Recently I have heard those people be referred to as "agents" which they are not. While it's true they investigate a lot of white collar crime they also end up dealing with some drug/ terrorism related stuff due to dirty money be funneled to these organizations. I'm sure they have some guys on the JTTF in different districts. As far as how high-speed their actual work is, I honestly don't know. But I personally don't have an issue with these guys having long guns.


----------



## HistoryHound

7costanza said:


> I am in full belief that if liberals could they would kill every dam one of us Conservatives, I have seen way to many comments to think other wise.


I wouldn't go that far. They do need the revenue from our taxes after all.


----------



## LGriffin

This unit has been around since 1919 so Duncan just made himself look like a big dope.

It would be wrong to assume that these guys are liberals. That's like saying we're liberals because we take away individuals rights when they violate the law. Don't get me wrong,
i'm sure that the IRS is littered with libs at the top right now, but I would hope that these guys are just drones like us.

So, if you love numbers as much as you love guns, this may be the job for you:


> As an IRS CI Special Agent, you will combine your accounting skills with law enforcement skills to investigate financial crimes. Special Agents are duly sworn law enforcement officers who are trained to "follow the money." No matter what the source, all income earned, both legal and illegal, has the potential of becoming involved in crimes which fall within the investigative jurisdiction of the IRS Criminal Investigation. Because of the expertise required to conduct these complex financial investigations, IRS Special Agents are considered the premier financial investigators for the Federal Government.


http://jobs.irs.gov/midcareer/law-enforcement.html


----------



## csauce777

Like anybody here trying to get a Fed SA gig wouldn't take that job and that AR if they had a shot at it. Let them have the guns. We have federal Medicare fraud investigators carrying them too, do they really need them? No. But who cares.


----------



## 7costanza

My issue is NOT with sworn LEOs having long guns, I have stated my support for that on here many times. My issue is with the IRS, they have shown themselves to be untrustworthy , and have no issue with sending these LEOs with long guns to harrasss,intimidate and silence their enemies and the men with the long guns would be following orders...by whom exaxtly. Here is an example of what the fuck im talkig about except this is the State Dept.Im sure the IRS wouodnt pull this stuff though ..YA RIIIIIIIIIIGHT!
http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Govern...department-hired-agents-with-criminal-records

And now we have a third scandal emanating from Hillary Clinton's State Department. A shocking memo obtained by the _New York Post_ says that the State Department hired an "alarming number of law-enforcement agents with criminal or checkered backgrounds because of a flawed hiring process."

The first comment....atleast some people get what im talking about.



Well of course because, in Hillary's experience, criminals have the necessary character to make excellent Democrats and they have a demonstrated ability not to let a little thing like "the law" (that's only meant to hamstring Republicans) get in the way of doing what it takes.
Now, im off to get my Tin Foil hat resized.


----------



## topcop14

Here is my question. Why does every fed agency need its own law enforcement division? I know a few Feds in several different agencies and not one of them breaks a sweat at work except when at the gym while on the clock. Take home cars, they make their own schedule more or less. Seems like duplication of services to me and as a tax payer I am sick of it!!!!!!!! 

Oh shit the NSA is reading this, I mean I love big government and high taxes I do honest. Please forget the first half Of this post.


----------



## mpd61

topcop14 said:


> Here is my question. Why does every fed agency need its own law enforcement division? I know a few Feds in several different agencies and not one of them breaks a sweat at work except when at the gym while on the clock. Take home cars, they make their own schedule more or less. Seems like duplication of services to me and as a tax payer I am sick of it!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh shit the NSA is reading this, I mean I love big government and high taxes I do honest. Please forget the first half Of this post.





Irishpride said:


> IRS Agents are federal law enforcement officers. The better armed all law enforcement is the better and safer it is for all of us. I have no issues with this.


Okay Okay!!!!!! WTH? I'm only a Federal Auxiliary LEO and I drive through Metro West with an M4 in my G-Ride.....Are you all suddenly scared and think I'm an enforcer for Barry O? Stand down folks fer chrissakes! This is a non-issue!


----------



## Goose

mpd61 said:


> Okay Okay!!!!!! WTH? I'm only a Federal Auxiliary LEO and I drive through Metro West with an M4 in my G-Ride.....Are you all suddenly scared and think I'm an enforcer for Barry O? Stand down folks fer chrissakes! This is a non-issue!


I know Quality when I see it, so you get a pass. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pahapoika

Along with the ridiculous amount of _hollow point_ ammo DHS now has riot gear
http://www.gsnmagazine.com/article/30005/federal_protective_service_plans_procure_all_sorts

With the most scandalous white house ever it seems old barry is going for broke

Don't want to get all "Alex Jones" on anyone, but isn't it strange Uncle Sam's bean counters now need AR-15's ?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

pahapoika said:


> Along with the ridiculous amount of _hollow point_ ammo DHS now has riot gear
> http://www.gsnmagazine.com/article/30005/federal_protective_service_plans_procure_all_sorts
> 
> With the most scandalous white house ever it seems old barry is going for broke
> 
> Don't want to get all "Alex Jones" on anyone, but isn't it strange Uncle Sam's bean counters now need AR-15's ?


It's not the CID division that worries me, it's the non-CID employees. 3000 or so 1811's with long rifles makes sense... The others, not really...


----------



## uspresident1

I wonder if the Dept of Education Special Agents have ARs too. In case anyone steals some number 2 pencils.


----------



## EJS12213

uspresident1 said:


> I wonder if the Dept of Education Special Agents have ARs too. In case anyone steals some number 2 pencils.


Not sure about the ARs but they did get a bunch of shotguns a few years ago.
http://usgovinfo.about.com/b/2010/03/18/why-the-dept-of-education-needs-shotguns.htm


----------



## 263FPD

Do not confuse IRS Auditors, with IRS CID. Completely a different part of the service. We can sit here and kick them all in the balls for targeting conservative groups and all that, nut in the end of the day, they are a Law Enforcement entity (the CID branch is at least), they are authorized to carry guns. They train with AR15? SO THE FUCK WHAT???? 

I have been directly involved in some pretty good Search/Arrest Federal warrant executions, where people on my team were IRS CID. It's like saying "Why does a postal inspector need a gun?" 

I know what the CID gets involved in, and it is hardly just tax audits... Quite a bit of their work revolves around narco-trafficking and organized crime.. SO everyone, chill the fuck out...


Why does ATF train with long guns??? After all, aren't they the fuckers that will come to take our guns away from us? 

Let's not kick these people in the balls too much... Most of them will still be agents when a better administration takes over the White House... Right now, they do have to follow orders. 

Rant OFF!!!


PS Why is anyone here even remotely in support of not adequately arming ANY LEO's? No matter what agency they work for...


----------



## RingDing2009

Does seem a bit much that the accountants are strapping heavy artillery these days. I totally see FPD's point, no ill will for the gents who find themselves employed with CID but perhaps the system itself needs a bit of an overhaul? Who's to say, perhaps things will be better when old Uncle Barry finally leaves office. I do say, 2016 cannot come soon enough.


----------

